# What kind of Tip up?



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

I was watching Midwest outdoors today and they were catching panfish and bass on tip ups. These tip ups were just a regular rod and reel on a special orange base. When the fish bit, the bobber threaded on the line went up and then the rod set the hook for them. I was looking on the web for them but i forgot their name. Does anybody know?? Have you ever used them??


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think maybe this is the one you are talking about...
http://www.nodakoutdoors.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=210


----------



## tfrench (Feb 8, 2004)

Yes it is!! thanks for the speedy answer!! Do they really work that well? Oh and one more thing, i thought that they said on TV that you cold get them w/o the reel and or rod?? Is that a possibility?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Cabela's has some new tip-ups this year I've never seen. Battery powered jigging tip-ups for only $19, they look pretty slick for the price.


----------

